# small packaging?



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

In order to determine if it's "too time consuming", I guess we'd have to know how much you're making PER little cup (commonly known as a souffle ("SOO-flay") cup).

The amount of honey (1 oz.) is about 30-cents? Packaging (cup and lid) is in single digit pennies? And, what's your time worth?

Subtract your costs from what the restaurant is paying you, and that'll let you know if it's "too time consuming" or not.

Other packaging, such as 1 oz. glass hex bottles are available, but your costs will go up to about 50 cents per jar, just for packaging.

DS


----------

